# What to feed the Nanny in a small pen



## chuckinnc (Aug 9, 2012)

My nanny had a pair of does last night, so I put her in a 25x25' fenced in area
normally she is browsing in a 6 acre area. 
Usually I feed her a small cup of sweet feed in the evening, now that she is
nursing and not able to browse in the big field, what feed do I need to get for
her?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she needs hay - I like to also add beat pulp pellets and alfalfa pellets but those arent critical like hay is


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I agree with hay. Alfalfa hay would be great. When increasing feed, you need to do that slowly.

What breed is your goat? That will also determine how much feed she will need to keep up her milk production.


----------



## chuckinnc (Aug 9, 2012)

*The nanny is a pygmy*

I was told she was a pygmy, it's her first, She is not 1yr old yet, she is small and urtters are also. The billy has no horns and older, I was told it was a pygmy but some say because of this it must be a dwarf.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

She's probably a "mixed mini". Pygmy is a breed, but a lot of people use it to describe any small breed goat. Pygmies are the smallest miniature breed of goat; Nigerian Dwarf goats and mini dairy breeds can be more than 20 pounds heavier than your average Pygmy.

How big is she? Her size will mostly determine how much supplemental feed she needs while nursing. And like everyone else said, she needs free access to good quality hay at all times.


----------



## chuckinnc (Aug 9, 2012)

*Can't give you a good answer on the size*

I don,t know how to weigh her, they stay in a 6 acre field so they not a pet
like ones in a small pen or area would be. She is only 9-10 months old, 20 lbs
lighter than the billy and 10lbs lighter than the older nanny I have


----------

